
IDE vs. Text Editor: The Right Tool at the Right Time - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2015/12/22/ide-vs-text-editor/#.VoLxZntAI74.hackernews
======
PaulHoule
I think a big issue too is what environment you are using.

If I am doing .NET of course I will use Visual Studio. If I am doing something
else of course I won't use Visual Studio.

